# First rifle purchase



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been looking to add a rifle to my collection for some time now and finally broke down and ordered a EAA Zastava PAP yesterday. Can't find much info online about so my purchase was kinda blind, so I hope it works out, but for the money I don't think I can go wrong. Should get it first of next week. Now I've got to find some ammo and 30 round mags. :smt033


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know anything about it.

What caliber is it ?

What are you going to use it for?

Hope it works out good for you.


:smt1099


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i think those use single stack mags, u might want to check on that before u go out on a mag shopping spree


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> I don't know anything about it.
> 
> What caliber is it ?
> 
> ...


caliber: 7.62x39

Use: shooting paper and just overall range fun / adding to collection


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

knoxrocks222 said:


> i think those use single stack mags, u might want to check on that before u go out on a mag shopping spree


I've got a email into EAA about compatible mags


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

im sure there are 30 rounders for them but i bet they are long lol but hey atleast u can get 10 rounders for 7.99 a piece from a few places i saw online just google single stack ak-47 mags......nice guns to people on the ak forums seem to like them, i like to think of them as the rock island armes of the ak world....haters are gona hate but the ones that shoot them know how smooth and reliable they are


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Found out that Romanian single stack mags fit so I've 4 ordered. I picked up 200 rounds of ammo yesterday local and got another 500 coming from a online order. I might turn around and put in another order for another 1000 rounds, they have it on sale, and like my wife says "can't pass up a sale"


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man I love shooting 7.62x39 rifles. I have two and want a couple more. Natchez has a few pretty good deals on 7.62x39 ammo.

Be sure to post a pic when you get your new rifle. I've not seen all that many of them and never owned one.:smt023


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Finger crossed that I get a call today that it's come in


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Did you have a local shop order the rifle or did you order online?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Did you have a local shop order the rifle or did you order online?


Ordered it through a local shop, not sure how Davidsons ships, I think the USPS is working today, UPS is delivering 2nd & next days, not sure about FedEx.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

fedex is working, I'm waiting on a 2 day delivery scheduled for today, it just updated to "at local facility"


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Didn't get the call yesteday :smt076 . Headed to Birmingham this morning to a gun show, maybe I'll find something to help ease the waiting pains :mrgreen:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Picked up a case of 7.62 Golden Tiger at the show. Didn't really see any gun deals and the ammo price I had to talk them down to match what I can buy it online for.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, maybe it will come in today. I made the mistake over the weekend of letting my obsessive/compulsiveness get the best of me. You all know what a sickness gun buying is :anim_lol: I haven't even received my first rifle for my collection and I went and bought a second.....kinda. I ordered a AR15 lower receiver to build up. Maybe I can make this project last a while and not go broke in the process. :smt070


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I pick up a 500 round box of Silver Bear 7.62x39 from my son inlaw. I love it! It is steal cased ammo and the shells ring on extraction! It's a very cool sound! My Russian made SKS is a blast to shoot! Good luck on your project.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

It's here.....:minigun:



















With a little scope action


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

NICE! but where's the Christmas tree and red bow?


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> NICE! but where's the Christmas tree and red bow?


It may get the bow, but no tree for us. Kids are grown and we have 3 pugs. My wife will put up some kinda small table top tree just so it looks like Christmas :mrgreen:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Very sweet CTP!!!!


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

very nice!!! i may have to get one of these....reminds me of my saiga 12ga oh how i miss thee


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Chrome bolt...Nice. Now get that thjing dirty...Dr's order:smt03
Can the bbl be changed out with an AK bbl? curious is all. It is fine as is. I was wondering being it would be easier than threading the one like if you wanted a muzzle break.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Chrome bolt...Nice. Now get that thjing dirty...Dr's order:smt03
> Can the bbl be changed out with an AK bbl? curious is all. It is fine as is. I was wondering being it would be easier than threading the one like if you wanted a muzzle break.


Not sure, something I need to find out though. Don't plan to do anything to it, but you never know....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh no there's no need to. I just got curious being it's an obvious AK mod. It would be handy info when looking for parts and such. It looks to be AK parts with a US made receiver made to look the same but not allow some aspects that could make such a rifle a little more interesting :smt083

What got me thinking about it was the barrel looks exactly like the one that was on a WASR rifle I had a while back. Is it a chrome lined barrel?Again not that it would be an issue. I just can't help with all the questions. I have not really had much exposure to that particular rifle so things I might look at in one I would have no idea if it was a standard build or not. I have a gun show coming up soon (My birthday is that weekend too.:smt083) and I plan on looking at some kinf od 7.62x39 rifle. I really like the round and in the right set up you can really have a blast with them. I have two (Chinese D Type SKS and a M70 Yugo AK) but am really toying with the idea of another. If not in that caliber then 7.62x54. I really like those "Commie Guns".

Vee have vays of making yoo talk :numbchuck:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

:smt076:smt076

I hate this gun thing..................

The uppers arrived for my new AR build today, the lowers should arrive tomorrow.


----------

